# Understanding HZ...getting it dialed in.



## pylda (Mar 13, 2009)

Really hoping to not sound like to much of a noob here...

My Kenwood KDC-HD548u has a setting called DETAILED SET. In this menu I can set the LPF and what signals are sent to the sub. Can be set to: THROUGH, 85HZ, 120HZ, 160HZ.

I have a set of ID CTX65CS components and my sub is an MB Quart RLP254. I am trying to figure out what would be the best setting for my set up.

What should I set it on? Reasons?

Also, what should I do about the LP and HP crossovers on the amp to both my components and sub?

The sub has frequency response of 25-160HZ and the components have frequency response 55HZ-25kHz.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

That 85 hz would be a good starting point. Try and set the HP on your amp to the same frequency so your highs pick up where your subs leave off.


----------



## pylda (Mar 13, 2009)

Fricasseekid said:


> That 85 hz would be a good starting point. Try and set the HP on your amp to the same frequency so your highs pick up where your subs leave off.


Appreciate the response. Just to be clear, my components are run off one SAX 125.2 amp and the sub is run on a separate 125.2 amp. If I set the settings on the HU to 85HZ for the sub, what should the amp settings be on the amp that runs the sub?

And to be clear, you are saying to set the HP on my amp that runs the components to 85HZ as well?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

pylda said:


> Appreciate the response. Just to be clear, my components are run off one SAX 125.2 amp and the sub is run on a separate 125.2 amp. If I set the settings on the HU to 85HZ for the sub, what should the amp settings be on the amp that runs the sub?
> 
> And to be clear, you are saying to set the HP on my amp that runs the components to 85HZ as well?


Yes run the HP on the highs amp to pick up where the sub leaves off. If your mids sound distorted turn it up until it sounds good. You should be fine running them down to 80 though. Some people run their mids lower than that. 

If your sub amp has a HP or a subsonic filter try setting that around 20-25 hz. If all it has is a LPF I'd run it full range as long as your using the LP on your HU, but if your bass sounds muddy you can put your amps LP on 85 hz too and it'll give you a steeper crossover slope an clean the bass up a bit if needed. 

I actually like to set my amps low pass to around 80 hz and then set my HU's LP to around 100. I feel it helps my subs blend a bit better with my midbass but then I have a 24 db/octave slope at the higher LP frequency to ensure that won't hear any mids through my subs.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Fricasseekid said:


> Yes run the HP on the highs amp to pick up where the sub leaves off. If your MUDs sound distorted turn it up until it sounds good. You should be fine running them down to 80 though. Some people run their mids lower than that.
> 
> If your sub amp has a HP or a subsonic filter try setting that around 20-25 hz. If all it has is a LPF I'd run it full range as long as your using the LP on your HU, but if your bass sounds muddy you can put your amps LP on 85 hz too and it'll give you a steeper crossover slope an clean the bass up a bit if needed.
> 
> I actually like to set my amps low pass to around 80 hz and then set my HU's LP to around 100. I feel it helps my subs blend a bit better with my midbass but then I have a 24 db/octave slope at the higher LP frequency to ensure that won't hear any mids through my subs.



This... and don't be scared to play around a bit, just don't get loud, fast... work into it... You can play your mids with the crossover OFF if you want, you just have to understand that they will distort quicker than if you had it ON... 

same with the sub, you don't "need" to cross it over at all, it's just best that you do for efficiencies sake..

You got plenty of wiggle room...


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I always set a new system to 80Hz on both LP and HP, and go from there. If the mids can't take 80 set them higher....or go lower if you can. The sub I could go either way though I rarely go above 80 unless its a trunk that keeps the midbass in. I mess with it until I get a good blend. Same thing as suggested I use the HU and turn the amp xovers off or set them beyond the HU....for example I might put the sub amp at 100 and run the HU at 50-80, though I have run both at same setting for more slope it all depends on the system. Right now the sub amp in my car is at max of 200 and HU 80, I think the highs amp is full range and HU at 80 and 100 or so. It is nicer to use the HU if it has enough settings to please you, this 880prs I have can do a lot so the amp xovers are mostly useless except in strange situations like I had with quad 12s IB that were very happy at 50+ Hz.


----------

